# WTF exeactly is Beaster!



## passittotheleft (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm having a hard time figuring out what the fuck beaster is. It gets me baked...but its like no other weed i have ever seen. Smells so weird...tastes fucking gross...but it gets you super baked. It also is stupidly dense...so an eigth looks nothing more than a 20 bag. Its kinda fucked up...anyone have any information they can lend to a stoner who has been wondering this for the past 3 years?


----------



## GregNak (Feb 11, 2008)

Compacted ass weed, usually coming from canada is what i always thought... its made for transplanting large amounts so they compact it as much as possible to make more profit i would guess


----------



## StopFckinSnitchin (Feb 11, 2008)

Basically just like old school kind buds..Just people call it diff shit now. Don't know much else but its good cheaper high grade stuff.


----------



## jay cas (Feb 11, 2008)

nothin 2do w/compacted bud. beaster is a low grade kind pot from canada often confused wrongfully with B.C.s (B.C. is a way danker stran) beaster is popular cause it is super cheap when bought in mass quantity, and can be sold at a steeper ticket than its worth. although it has alot of the same charicteristics of a higher grade, it wont cut it for pot enthusiasts. beasters have abundant thick red hairs and ok resin development. they do not contain seeds. normally beaster bags are composed of wet dence nugs with the un pleasing arroma of dog food and mold. the high is very mild, the tastematches the smell, and there is very little choke to the smoke. iv smoked so much of this crap back in the day, im imune to it. i wouldent pay more than 35$ an 8th for this garbage, n id only buy it if i was real desprate. but i know people buy it for 50$ all day and less experienced smokers actually think its high grade chronic


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 11, 2008)

beaster is a shitty poorly flushed chemical filled weed grown here by asian gangs, no one here wants it, thats why you americans get it all


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 11, 2008)

asian gangs what kind of asian gangs


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 11, 2008)

jay cas said:


> nothin 2do w/compacted bud. beaster is a low grade kind pot from canada often confused wrongfully with B.C.s (B.C. is a way danker stran) beaster is popular cause it is super cheap when bought in mass quantity, and can be sold at a steeper ticket than its worth. although it has alot of the same charicteristics of a higher grade, it wont cut it for pot enthusiasts. beasters have abundant thick red hairs and ok resin development. they do not contain seeds. normally beaster bags are composed of wet dence nugs with the un pleasing arroma of dog food and mold. the high is very mild, the tastematches the smell, and there is very little choke to the smoke. iv smoked so much of this crap back in the day, im imune to it. i wouldent pay more than 35$ an 8th for this garbage, n id only buy it if i was real desprate. but i know people buy it for 50$ all day and less experienced smokers actually think its high grade chronic


 yep i also heard they rub and shake the nug before they ship um down here for hash thats why they suck...... effin canucks


----------



## hi420 (Feb 11, 2008)

we pay $15 a gram for it down here.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 11, 2008)

passittotheleft said:


> asian gangs what kind of asian gangs


They are mainly found up here alot of em get busted too.




FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> yep i also heard they rub and shake the nug before they ship um down here for hash thats why they suck...... effin canucks


fucking Canadians? its not Canadians its Asian immigrants that come to Canada doing it.

Your the dumb ass thats buying the weed LOL


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 11, 2008)

yea this weed is very weird...i thought it would be cool to start a thread about it though. I mean an ounce looks like a fucking 1/2...so weird! I like nice fluffy big nuggets not big dense ass shit compacted nuggets!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 11, 2008)

they are in America to dont you look that shit up huge grow houses get busted many asian people behind operations

Beasters are nasty and many americans dont want the shit either


----------



## Dats (Feb 12, 2008)

Beasters took over the market here about 10 years ago. I couldnt find a bag of mexishwag here to save my life now. For the $ beasters arent that bad. 160.00 a oz here. I would love to find a bag of shwag just for a change. I guess it is cheaper to transport and sell beasters from Canada then it is to ship mexi weed all the way up here.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 12, 2008)

google American Marijuana house raids and see what you find idoit was that fuck you towards me? Dude save your breath you sound like a complete idiot


----------



## DJsmooth (Feb 12, 2008)

beasters is on the dro level.


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 12, 2008)

beaster is definatly not dro i know that.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 12, 2008)

northernlighter2012 said:


> FUCK u , we dont smoke that bull-shit down here ,we dont even grow it! u do! nor do we have fake ass asian gangs like u, they r all fake thats why they live up there with u in canada. beasters stands for shitty bud from b.c. canada you stupid motherfucker, take that dumb ass faggy canadian shit to another forum bro, or i might have to come out of retirement just 4 u


LOL First of all your bashing Canadians but your screen name has Northernlight in it? thats the first sign your an uneducated red neck. Second you clearly know nothing about Canada and have never left your little farm with your 19 cousins. Third stop posting pictures of yourself with your Air soft gun collection nobody cares you pretend to be swat team in your house late at nightLOL


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 12, 2008)

northernlighter2012 said:


> FUCK u , we dont smoke that bull-shit down here ,we dont even grow it! u do! nor do we have fake ass asian gangs like u, they r all fake thats why they live up there with u in canada. beasters stands for shitty bud from b.c. canada you stupid motherfucker, take that dumb ass faggy canadian shit to another forum bro, or i might have to come out of retirement just 4 u


Nice airsoft gun man 

I will punch that shit in two!


----------



## DJsmooth (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish I had could get good dro. The dro here blows and its 2.5k per p.
sucks so much.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Nice airsoft gun man
> 
> I will punch that shit in two!


LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## el1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Your the dumb ass thats buying the weed LOL


 
Spat coffee all over moniter when i read that haahah


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Feb 12, 2008)

el1 said:


> Spat coffee all over moniter when i read that haahah



lol sorry


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> They are mainly found up here alot of em get busted too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





northernlighter2012 said:


> FUCK u , we dont smoke that bull-shit down here ,we dont even grow it! u do! nor do we have fake ass asian gangs like u, they r all fake thats why they live up there with u in canada. beasters stands for shitty bud from b.c. canada you stupid motherfucker, take that dumb ass faggy canadian shit to another forum bro, or i might have to come out of retirement just 4 u


fuck yeah biiiaches i wipe my ass with beaster fucker i dont buy weed period why would I ? effin cunuck fuck


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 14, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> LOL First of all your bashing Canadians but your screen name has Northernlight in it? thats the first sign your an uneducated red neck. Second you clearly know nothing about Canada and have never left your little farm with your 19 cousins. Third stop posting pictures of yourself with your Air soft gun collection nobody cares you pretend to be swat team in your house late at nightLOL


 i have to admit this is true too


----------



## StopFckinSnitchin (Feb 14, 2008)

Still better then mexi brick shit. So many seeds n too dried out might as well be smokin hemp instead..


----------



## hashmonkey (Dec 14, 2013)

I know this is an old thread. I haven't seen beasters in years. Some kids a year younger than me introduced me to beasters. I used to get some nugs that were like beasters but actually good. The good nugs had a mild very aged smell. Rock hard and probably a little less sexy than the asian beasters. The good nug would have some kief building up, from snipping off bowls. I miss this weed, it was cleanly flushed too. People would call the good nugs beasters, but they weren't beasters. Beasters can't even be kiefed easily from cutting snips off. Beasters are usually still wet and would mold if not for the chems. Beasters also don't have any spice, as their more green smelling with a tiny sharp smell. I reckon beasters could be good, if flushed and dried well. Their usually indica's.


----------



## amgprb (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn! Haha, i rememver the good ole beaster days! Had to be like around the year 1999 or 2000! Damn that shit is funny. My wife n I were just talking about beasters a couple weeks ago! Talk about takin u back down memeory lane! I smoked soooo much of that shit back in the day!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2013)

Beasters AKA Jamaican Sugar/Jammerz/Total shit quality weed. Has frost. Some visual appeal. The smell isn't very nice though and it becomes worse after you've tried it and realize it doesn't do anything at all to you. Popular in BC for a long time because it would yield 4lbs a light relatively quickly. I've seen it described as multiple different lineages, all you need to know is once you've had it you will never want it again and it will be forever etched in your memory. At least in my experience.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2013)

StopFckinSnitchin said:


> Still better then mexi brick shit. So many seeds n too dried out might as well be smokin hemp instead..


I'd be willing to bet a lot of mexi brick would get me higher than this garbage. And the seeds would have some actual value.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2013)

hashmonkey said:


> I know this is an old thread. I haven't seen beasters in years. Some kids a year younger than me introduced me to beasters. I used to get some nugs that were like beasters but actually good. The good nugs had a mild very aged smell. Rock hard and probably a little less sexy than the asian beasters. The good nug would have some kief building up, from snipping off bowls. I miss this weed, it was cleanly flushed too. People would call the good nugs beasters, but they weren't beasters. Beasters can't even be kiefed easily from cutting snips off. Beasters are usually still wet and would mold if not for the chems. Beasters also don't have any spice, as their more green smelling with a tiny sharp smell. I reckon beasters could be good, if flushed and dried well. Their usually indica's.


Most Canadians stopped growing the garbage and instead grow Kushes. I'm sure it could be a lot better if done non commercially, but when done commercially (well) it's total shit, so why bother? Unless you just want some weight to flog in a market that's dry as hell and you have no pride at all.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 14, 2013)

With beasters the motto is "the wetter da better"


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2013)

I never saw too much that was wet, but it didn't matter. Total trash.


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Dec 14, 2013)

never even heard of beaster...
...can someone post a pic ?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2013)

I can post a pic but it is 18+, beaster is what comes out of my pp when I ejaculate.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 15, 2013)

generally, it's a low grade bud aka schwag, but specifically, i think it refers to imported canadian warehouse grown with no love whatsoever imported afghani dominant stoner bud.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

Beasters back in the day for my area (Metro Detroit) was Canadian imported bud. I remember being excited when it came in (compared to mexi). It wouldn't be completely crushed and bricked. It had a very piney smell, and was generally available in the winter months. I believe it was outdoor grow. It was compact, mostly an indica, bright orange and red hairs. medium sized calyx, and was a great smoke.
When we use to pick up in the D, we usually paid $100 for mexi, or $120 for beasters an ounce. Also once it was around, it was around. Many other dealers would have it too. It was something to look forward to compared to the mexi we use to get.

Edited to add: Usually had few ceeds.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

passittotheleft said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out what the fuck beaster is. It gets me baked...but its like no other weed i have ever seen. Smells so weird...tastes fucking gross...but it gets you super baked. It also is stupidly dense...so an eigth looks nothing more than a 20 bag. Its kinda fucked up...anyone have any information they can lend to a stoner who has been wondering this for the past 3 years?


 beaster is Canadian commercial crap... its usually hairey has fuck either orange or red hairs, has little to no trichomes... is chemically burning in the throat.... always vaccume sealed in a bogus more compacting manner... never cured or even all the way dried out sometimes... usually smells fruity or earthy, or even berryish... can be warehouse indoor hydro... greenhouse harsh chem fed never flushed shit... or dark ass shitty Canadian cimete outdoor grown with the soul intent of making money.... a lot of Canadian outdoor strains are weak from the runderlis mixed in to let it even finish in a colder climate... grow ur own or buy from the states.... fuck those hockey hoosiers and tht thrash they export to us.... its not like Canadians don't grow good bud... just beleave that shit stays in there country... even the og kush ive had from Canada is mass produced hydro chemmy trash.... it still has that throat burn.. {still potent but I hate that burn yuck}


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Beasters back in the day for my area (Metro Detroit) was Canadian imported bud. I remember being excited when it came in (compared to mexi). It wouldn't be completely crushed and bricked. It had a very piney smell, and was generally available in the winter months. I believe it was outdoor grow. It was compact, mostly an indica, bright orange and red hairs. medium sized calyx, and was a great smoke.
> When we use to pick up in the D, we usually paid $100 for mexi, or $120 for beasters an ounce. Also once it was around, it was around. Many other dealers would have it too. It was something to look forward to compared to the mexi we use to get.
> 
> Edited to add: Usually had few ceeds.


I directly blame u guys in Michigan for the Canadian garbage that was flowing threw here 10 years ago.... all that shit came from Canada to Michigan then right to here!!!!! yuck!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 15, 2013)

I am glad I found this thread, from what I have read here a beaster is low grade weed, seeds and stalks kind of weed right? We have a word for it in our country we call it jat, terrible, headaches and stuff. Cool thread, learnt something new today.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

Eh, my experience with it was pretty positive. Generally it wasn't cured, but was dry. 
I mean back then, good quality was practically impossible to come by, or you paid racket prices $60-75 an EIGHT! 
Mexi was always a toss up. Almost always was overdried, bricked and had numerous ceeds. 
When Beasters was in town, after the season ended, it was always consistently good. Some actually pretty great. I mean the bridge was fuckin less than 10 miles away.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I directly blame u guys in Michigan for the Canadian garbage that was flowing threw here 10 years ago.... all that shit came from Canada to Michigan then right to here!!!!! yuck!


Maybe we kept the best and sent the rest? I'm not sure, but it was that bad for you guys? Was the mexi any better?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Maybe we kept the best and sent the rest? I'm not sure, but it was that bad for you guys? Was the mexi any better?


 nawwwwwww it wasn't like that at all....... u guys were smoking that same shit to... they even had a grading system for it.. lots of times the elbows were marked a,aa,aaa, single a, double a, triple a.. the triples were the better....


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 15, 2013)

hahaha, awww the baby poo, beaster. I had almost forgotten.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

the day of the beaster is done...... the good folks in cali got the pounds of high grade greenhouse and outdoor that is waaaaay better then and cheaper then anything the Canadians send here


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nawwwwwww it wasn't like that at all....... u guys were smoking that same shit to... they even had a grading system for it.. lots of times the elbows were marked a,aa,aaa, single a, double a, triple a.. the triples were the better....


Yea I was just buying ounces, qps and splitting it with the friends. Smoke for free type setup ya know?
My grading system was simply saying yes or no, or negotiating a lower price. Back then I wasn't as picky as I am now, but I have no need to purchase anymore.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Yea I was just buying ounces, qps and splitting it with the friends. Smoke for free type setup ya know?
> My grading system was simply saying yes or no, or negotiating a lower price. Back then I wasn't as picky as I am now, but I have no need to purchase anymore.


 I haven't seen beasters in 8 years.. and mexi schwagg in longer...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I haven't seen beasters in 8 years.. and mexi schwagg in longer...


Its been a good 5-6 years here.


----------



## tobinates559 (Dec 16, 2013)

beasters= scwhag = mexi brick= compacted crappy grown outdoor......what you would call beaster i would call bobby brown and my friends in kansas would call reggie...its just slang for the worst weed ever


----------



## tobinates559 (Dec 16, 2013)

idk who even gets weed from canada???? maybe in the 90's thats where your guys' "kind bud" came from, herb from canada was usually of a way higher quality back then so saying "beasters" = canadian weed made me LOL


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 16, 2013)

tobinates559 said:


> idk who even gets weed from canada???? maybe in the 90's thats where your guys' "kind bud" came from, herb from canada was usually of a way higher quality back then so saying "beasters" = canadian weed made me LOL


You obviously don't know what your talking about, and yet you decided to post your ignorance in plain view, for all to see.
Your statement makes it clear that you weren't smoking in the 90's, so piss off junior, the adults are having a conversation.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 16, 2013)

tobinates559 said:


> idk who even gets weed from canada???? maybe in the 90's thats where your guys' "kind bud" came from, herb from canada was usually of a way higher quality back then so saying "beasters" = canadian weed made me LOL


The local vernacular for Canadian bud in metro Detroit was called beasters. This was in the 2000s probably 2005-2007. I know where the bud came from, it was higher quality than the mexi shwag we were buying. Beasters was Canadian imported ganja in our area. Don't know or care where you are from but I know the beasters well.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 16, 2013)

Yup canadian bud that was brought over in the 1000s by Asian gangs. Smoked like begonias probably over 1/2 the time.


----------



## NuggsyBogues (Feb 10, 2017)

To confirm what everyone else pretty much said, beasters is just a higher grade, ultra compact commercial bud from Canada. I don't live too far from Canada and most of it has a hay smell to it here...it's a lot of times smuggled in inside of hay bales for transport. I suggest you find someone else to purchase from if your options are beasters because 1. It's not good for you and is generally sprayed with all types of shit..sometimes even chemicals to actually make people get high from it since the crystals are usually shuck off in a shaker box. 2. Whomever your getting it from is probably making a killing or he's getting screwed too which is never a good thing. Ultimately, just be careful most of the high level beaster guys are shady and all about the money, not a crowd you want to mess with on the regular that's for sure.


----------



## Beasters420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Beasters still very much alive in straya... The last bastion of the Big B. The b-dawg... Aka paclobeutrazol lol ...same deal ...aka crack weed ...campbelltown-crack ...aka the asian weed (also grown by viet gangs here) ...the PGR (paclobeutrazol) is what makes a beaster a beaster!

The university of nsw studied beasters ('cannabis') for many years with some horendous findings! ...Resulting in the famous stoner sloth campaign ...hehehe

Google ncpic (defnkt)

Pls consider the land of oz for a beaster experience that will be sure to take you back to the year 1999! 
Whooh!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 25, 2017)

Never heard of beasters but have smoked a lot of stress weed back in day like 10 years ago. Not sure if its the same thing?


----------



## kaka420 (Apr 25, 2017)

lol beasters... m48 I think it was.

They invaded oklahoma with that shit in the mid 2000s big time at $450z. So this dudes prices had to go up to match them. $450z sourd, ogkush vs $450z beasters. It was an easy choice for many.....7200 units #kaching


----------



## Beasters420 (Apr 25, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> lol beasters... m48 I think it was.
> 
> They invaded oklahoma with that shit in the mid 2000s big time at $450z. So this dudes prices had to go up to match them. $450z sourd, ogkush vs $450z beasters. It was an easy choice for many.....7200 units #kaching


Hehehe


----------



## Southerner (Apr 25, 2017)

Seen plenty of beaster in the Southeast growing up. It always amazed me how much one little lump of that moist crap could weigh as a whole eighth. It tasted like smoking steam. Back then custies paid pretty close to what people pay for real kind bud now, though you could get elbows really cheap if you could find the right person. I was always under the impression that most all of it came from Canada. Once medical started out west we started getting way more real nug coming our way, I guess the beaster couldn't compete anymore. I love having jars of all sorts of stuff now that I grow, it's a privilege really.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 25, 2017)

Up in the northeast beasters flooded the market say 10 yrs ago. Was always shit weed. Cheap commercial dro you could buy on the cheap and sell for more. Really compact and never had much of a smell. Heard it was m15 or something like that. Hf the time 0 smell because they always chopped that shit down early and never gave it a cure. Highly produced commercial grade crap = beasters.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 25, 2017)

And yes it came from canada.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 26, 2017)

So, long story short - in my early 20s I dated a girl that was part Indian from the Akwesasne Rez on the St Lawrence and was part of the larger St Regis Mohawk Tribe.

She introduced me to her brother who said they needed a driver to move hockey bags (25lbs per hockey bag) full of beasters (m39 strain) from the rez in canada to long Island ny for resale. Normal runs to NYC were 50-100lbs. Wholesale prices were around $800 lb on the border and I would charge $1600 lb downstate.

I made this run a few times and got paid according til one fateful evening up north on the river. After making the trip down state n slinging the Asian grown beasters in the city to gangs of Albanians and Blacks I was back up on the St Lawrence River waiting to drop off money to the Indian smugglers and tribal police stop n search me finding the $. I got charged with entering a country illegally (the rez) and not declaring If I had over 10,000$ on me.

Couple days in a holding cell on the rez shook me and having $ taken scared me straight.

Your right, whole house grows of M39 by Asians were how it was grown, transported by Canadian bikers to the Indian rezs and smuggled across by local indians.

Glad them days r behind me bc I was running with a shit crowd , making $ n blowing coke like no tomorrow with no good ending in site. The issue with the tribal police thankfully scared me straight. Good Ole beasters and the craziness around them.

Jimmy Cournoyer or Cosmo- got busted and was the mastermind behind what they said was sending tons of the shit to the states, dude made millions but when he went down , that was the real end of the operation n that's why it all ended. Dude had connections to everyone from political people, to the bikers and even to sports stars like George St Pierre.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> So, long story short - in my early 20s I dated a girl that was part Indian from the Akwesasne Rez on the St Lawrence and was part of the larger St Regis Mohawk Tribe.
> 
> She introduced me to her brother who said they needed a driver to move hockey bags (25lbs per hockey bag) full of beasters (m39 strain) from the rez in canada to long Island ny for resale. Normal runs to NYC were 50-100lbs. Wholesale prices were around $800 lb on the border and I would charge $1600 lb downstate.
> 
> ...


Lol oh yea i remember the hockey bag. My boy used to go upstate ny where the drop was in a lil shack out in the woods. Every thing you said was spot on. And yea m39 thats what it was.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 26, 2017)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Up in the northeast beasters flooded the market say 10 yrs ago. Was always shit weed. Cheap commercial dro you could buy on the cheap and sell for more. Really compact and never had much of a smell. Heard it was m15 or something like that. Hf the time 0 smell because they always chopped that shit down early and never gave it a cure. Highly produced commercial grade crap = beasters.


lol,yup.small compact buds with no smell.i could never understand why people thought it was great.people also called it 'BC' bud where im at.$35 a damn 1/8.smh


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 26, 2017)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Lol oh yea i remember the hockey bag. My boy used to go upstate ny where the drop was in a lil shack out in the woods. Every thing you said was spot on. And yea m39 thats what it was.


I'm too old n been thru too much to stretch the truth. All info is legit.


----------

